# Con badge question



## Tiarhlu (Mar 23, 2008)

I was wondering, where do you get those plastic sleeves to put your badge in so you can wear it? Do they tend to have them available at the conventions? I don't think i've seen them in stores.


----------



## Marji4x (Mar 23, 2008)

I think office supply stores usually carry those


----------



## shy_matsi (Mar 24, 2008)

I get some of mine from wal-mart, you can get them from staples too.. 
You can also get them online.. really good ones you can buy from sites like http://www.pcnametag.com/

Some cons and artists get them from sites like this, customized and such..

 hope this helps!


----------

